# What is this algae and how do I get rid of it?



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I left my light running for around 15 hrs. Next day I found this algae on my L. Repens.

Can anyone tell me what it is and how to get rid of it?

Follow the link to my album to see the pic...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=225


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

looks like hair algae umm... i think a SAE would do that job or an american flag fish would eat it


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guppy,

I have guppies in my tank... is it safe to put any of those fish with guppies? Both for adults and guppy fry?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I have SAE's in with my guppies. No problems. Black mollies also are algae nibblers.


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

A few Yamatos will finish it in one night. That's their favourite.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

bms,

That's hair algae. Watch your ferts.

The mollies may be a little aggressive with your guppy fry as would the FFF. Try to remove by hand. If you have access to algae eating shrimp, you may try them.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

I have mollies in with my guppies. The small yucatan type. They are more interested in grazing. Fry are everywhere. Not saying a fry or two don't disappear once and while but they definately don't go out of their way.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I am going to try the shrimps... I think ny 2-year-old will like them.


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

Yamatoes will help to some extent but you need to do the work as well. Remove as much of the infected leaves and if necessary add back more plants when pruning is excessive. Check and monitor your DIY CO2 level...make sure the CO2 stays good and high (20-30ppm range) when the lights are on. That is the biggest issue for you...nutrients are easy when you had the CO2 nailed.


----------

